# Dr. Pepper - Bryan-Nims - Alabama, Georgia



## Augusta GA (Apr 16, 2018)

Picked up a clear, embossed, clock face Dr. Pepper, Laurens Glass Works, 1947.

Marked Bryan-Nims Ala. GA. on the bottom.

Would appreciate any information regarding this bottler and their dates/locations.

Thanks!


----------



## Augusta GA (Apr 22, 2018)

Now that I have thoroughly cleaned the bottle, it seems to have a slight straw color when viewed through the heel.

Still hoping for info on Bryan - Nims.

Thanks.


----------



## grime5 (May 20, 2018)

i got one of them too


----------



## Augusta GA (Jan 15, 2019)

Still hoping for info on Bryan - Nims.

Thanks.


----------



## CharlesMorgan1959 (Feb 2, 2022)

I found this bottle a few years ago. I've seen clear ones displayed, but not very many green. It is a Bryan Nims Georgia Alabama bottle (written on the bottom rim). Has Dr. Pepper, G5372 -1, and Montgomery Alabama on the bottom with a rimmed neck Any ideas on year and info????


----------



## M.C.Glass (Feb 27, 2022)

I’ve seen 8 bubble 7up bottles from the Dr Pepper Co. In Athens, AL on this bottle. Mine doesn’t mention Bryan Nim’s. Late 1930s Also, the drink, Spizz. Can you see any ghost image of an ACL that may have flaked off? May have had a paper label, but never see one on it.


----------



## CharlesMorgan1959 (Feb 28, 2022)

Thank you, just trying to preserve it. May contact the plant in Montgomery Alabama.


----------

